# Ciao!



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2019)

Scusate ,ho gia scritto alcuni messaggi ma non mi sono ancora presentato 

Scrivo dalla Sicilia, tifo Milan da più di 20 anni ormai , ed il mio idolo è quel signore in dirigenza col numero 3.
Forza Milan!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2019)

Benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Scusate ,ho gia scritto alcuni messaggi ma non mi sono ancora presentato
> 
> Sono Dario dalla Sicilia, tifo Milan da più di 20 anni ormai , ed il mio idolo è quel signore in dirigenza col numero 3.
> Forza Milan!



ciao benvenuto, èanche il mio. da calciatore...


----------

